# are you insured to carry kids in back of crew cab?



## chum

I went to motor tax office to tax navara crew cab, i was handed a crew cab declaration form,it states that truck in question can only be used to carry employees in the course of operating a business. i was taxing it as a commercial vehicle 250 euro approx. i had informed my insurance company that i intended to use the truck for personal use and they informed me that i was insured to carry my children in it. should i therefore have registered truck as non commercial and paid higher road tax. also is it legal to use a passenger vehicle when operating a business? i do not have a business and did not claim any vat back when i purchased the truck, i intended to use the truck for personal use only at first, with the possibility than i would in the future use it if i started a business.


----------



## GOBSTOPPER

Commercial tax is for commercial vehicles .
You should be taxed as a private motor vehicle as that is what it is.
Once your insurance company is standing over insuring your kids to be carried thats OK. Your basically taxing it in the wrong category AFAIK.


----------



## rmelly

I think he knows the answer but is just chancing his leg to save a few quid.


----------



## Good Daze

I have a similar question, but I do have a company, and will be using my crew cab for work, but on occasion will need to drop kids to school etc.  I've been told that because I occasionally will be using it for personal use, I need to tax as personal vehicle, and not a commercial one.  Is this true?  And yes, before you say it, I do want to save myself a few quid!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

I thought I could tax our truck as commerical but when I went to the tax office the guy there asked if we planned to use it for personal use. When I said yes, he advised we tax it as personal because if we were stopped by gardai "after hours" we could be in trouble. Not sure how that works, what about people who take the works van home? In the end we decided it just wasn't worth the risk.

It quadrupled the tax for a year!


----------



## RedTop

Can someone explain why one is taxed lower if you are driving a vehicle for business (e.g. a developer or builder) than a parent carrying their kids to school or to afterschool activities ? I have 5 kids so a 7 or 8 seater is a must and I cannot get my head around the fact that if I drive a large 4x4, that I pay 4X the Road Tax than someone carrying building material from one site to another in a Commercial version of the same vehicle.  Both vehicles are the same size & relative weight, so why should the family be penalised ?  Before someone says, "Why don't you buy a 1.6 Litre mid-sized MPV", ... Have you tried to squeeze 5-6 kids + all their gear into a Zafira or Scenic, or even the larger Galaxy ?  It just does not work. Thanks


----------



## woodbine

RedTop said:


> Can someone explain why one is taxed lower if you are driving a vehicle for business (e.g. a developer or builder) than a parent carrying their kids to school or to afterschool activities ? I have 5 kids so a 7 or 8 seater is a must and I cannot get my head around the fact that if I drive a large 4x4, that I pay 4X the Road Tax than someone carrying building material from one site to another in a Commercial version of the same vehicle. Both vehicles are the same size & relative weight, so why should the family be penalised ? Before someone says, "Why don't you buy a 1.6 Litre mid-sized MPV", ... Have you tried to squeeze 5-6 kids + all their gear into a Zafira or Scenic, or even the larger Galaxy ? It just does not work. Thanks


 
i don't know for sure but i'd imagine it's similar to plant and agricultural machinery being allowed to use marked gas oil as a combustible fuel in their vehicles. To keep industry/agriculture in business.

I suppose the argument regarding the commercial tax might be that if the business has to pay more for their road tax then it will inevitably be passed on to the customer (me and you!)


----------

